
The New High-Rent Districts - onuralp
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/24/realestate/the-new-high-rent-districts.html
======
siruncledrew
Location. Location. Location.

It makes sense the gentrifying(-ied) are the ones with the greatest rent
increases since they also have experienced the most change - in both renter
demand and neighborhood economics.

Plainly put, the established, already-pricey neighborhoods on the list just
aren’t that “cool” anymore. Now that those who were previously priced-out of
the pricey neighborhoods found a new place to settle into and revamp around
them (i.e. Brooklyn), the prices of those new places significantly increased
as troves of others followed suit and moved to the “cool, new, changing”
neighborhoods.

